# What is wrong with my Betta, Casper? Stress, Ick, Shock? Video Included!



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a betta fish, Casper, and I just got him about three days ago from Petco. They had a deal going on, 2 crowntails for $3.98. I couldn't help myself. Well the one I kept is acting very strange and I'm really worried. When I first brought him home, he was doing great, I moved him into a large mason jar for about 2 days, until I could get his tank fully set up. I just got his tank yesterday, a 1 gallon triangle tank from walmart. I got him bloodworms for food, some treatment for his tank for chlorine and ammonia. Well, I put him in there with a fantail goldfish and they seemed fine. About an hour after introducing him into the tank he starts to swim erratically. Darting across the tank, putting his face in the corner of the tank and just going crazy in the corner. He will float to the top of the water and just stay there, letting his fins just fall under and beside him, looking extremely depressed. He will put his face in the rocks basically floating vertically in the rocks the lay over on top of the rock and just lay there, looking dead. He is breathing very fast, almost like he has anxiety. I think he has been eating, but I can not be 100% sure. I have now taken the goldfish out of the tank to see if he is just stressed out from him, but it has been several hours since then and he is still acting the way you see in the video. I am not sure what is wrong with him, he was perfectly fine in the cup from petco and in the mason jar I had him in for those two days. I am really worried about my poor beautiful Casper. Can anyone tell me what is wrong with him and what I may be able to do. Please respond promptly as I am afraid he may not make it much longer. Thanks. Abby


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

*Video Link*

Here is the link to the video of him, sorry it is a bit grainy, best I could do in a hurry to upload it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rWd...DvjVQa1PpcFNVL6AdTbG9NnRoFWMT_f0yGIQ4dY0IRw4=


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well first of I would unplug the filter. You dont need it with the little tanks, that and the water on the top is being disturbed to much for a betta, they like calm water. I'd lower the water level to half full so he doesn't have to struggle so far to get air, and I know it may be weird but it might be the rocks. I know my boys all start flaring at those because they can see themselves, I suggest some gravel over the top. Next I would try treating with aquarium salt, and some stress coat. Both have dosages for healing fins on the back of the container. He may be trying to itch himself on the rocks, which would be a sign of parasites, which the aq salt and stress coat will help clear up. Also make sure you pre-treat your water in a gallon jug before adding it to the tank. Also with him being sick I would recommend at least a 50% water change every day.

Now the goldies are a completely different story. They'll need a 55 gal, eventually. They like to out grow their tanks so thats a whole nother can of beans I wont go into


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh and Bettas should be alone if in a tank under 5 gallons, unless its one or two little cherry shrimps or possibly a really small snail. I currently have the same tank wit just one girl and a snail. I do a 100 percent water change once a week. I also have two live plants in the tank to cut down on ammonia levels.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

He's looking very distressed indeed. Good that you took the goldie out. Ammonia may have built up fast in that tank. It needs a 100% water change at least once a week for only one betta. What's your tank's temperature? Please change the water to very simular to like temp for now. He definitely needs it. Goldies require at least 20 per fish because their bio-loads are epic. Betta fish and goldies cannot be kept together. I'm sorry.

And what Ivan said.. The rocks.. Too reflective. Try getting a dark substrate. It's much less stress inducing and will make his colors stand out more. + A billion to Ivan again. The filter may be too much and the airstone isn't necessary.


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Well first of I would unplug the filter. You dont need it with the little tanks, that and the water on the top is being disturbed to much for a betta, they like calm water. I'd lower the water level to half full so he doesn't have to struggle so far to get air, and I know it may be weird but it might be the rocks. I know my boys all start flaring at those because they can see themselves, I suggest some gravel over the top. Next I would try treating with aquarium salt, and some stress coat. Both have dosages for healing fins on the back of the container. He may be trying to itch himself on the rocks, which would be a sign of parasites, which the aq salt and stress coat will help clear up. Also make sure you pre-treat your water in a gallon jug before adding it to the tank. Also with him being sick I would recommend at least a 50% water change every day.
> 
> Now the goldies are a completely different story. They'll need a 55 gal, eventually. They like to out grow their tanks so thats a whole nother can of beans I wont go into


 
Thanks for the information, I will turn off the air pump and pull it out right now, I am going to go to walmart tomorrow and get the salt and stress coat. I will find something else to do with Sunny, the goldfish, whether another tank or giving him to someone, probably my niece. I will also remove the water now too to make it easier for him. I'll do something about the rock too, I was thinking about getting the black gravels. Will let you know how he is doing tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

We hope he perks up soon


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Not a problem. You can leave the bottom part of the filter and even the tube if you want, just pull the air hose. It's easier and at the moment less stress. I did the same thing for my little girl. She was VERY stressed when I got her. The half water helped her out a lot. Just be sure you change the water out with that strong of chemicals in it. Keep in mind the doses will be larger than what you should put in there normally so its mearly for treatment purposes. If you have any more questions just post them on here I'll try to help and I'm sure other people will pop their suggestions in too.


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

aurasoulful said:


> He's looking very distressed indeed. Good that you took the goldie out. Ammonia may have built up fast in that tank. It needs a 100% water change at least once a week for only one betta. What's your tank's temperature? Please change the water to very simular to like temp for now. He definitely needs it. Goldies require at least 20 per fish because their bio-loads are epic. Betta fish and goldies cannot be kept together. I'm sorry.
> 
> And what Ivan said.. The rocks.. Too reflective. Try getting a dark substrate. It's much less stress inducing and will make his colors stand out more. + A billion to Ivan again. The filter may be too much and the airstone isn't necessary.


The temp is 74. I think it is a tad low, not sure, but I dont know if a heater will fit in there. My mom has some bettas (crowntail and deltatail) in a betta tank with a divider, small one. And she doesn't have a heater though, and her fish are doing fantastic, so I thought Casper would be ok. What do you think about the temp in his tank?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

The temp isn't ideal but it'll work. Generally there isn't a heater that fits but there is a "betta bowl heater" at petco and petsmart. Last time I checked they were like 10 bucks...it's supposed to raise the temp of the bowl 5-10 degrees above ambient room temp. but I don't know if I trust it. I have one but haven't tested that. The caution with that would be that it does heat 10 degrees and then your tank is a bit high. But like I said, the temp isn't ideal but it'll work.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Some people will also say that you can't keep them in a gallon bowl but as long as you keep up on the water changes you'll be ok. It's all about the water lol I'm also nursing two boys back to health from fungal infections.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

CasperandSunny said:


> The temp is 74. I think it is a tad low, not sure, but I dont know if a heater will fit in there. My mom has some bettas (crowntail and deltatail) in a betta tank with a divider, small one. And she doesn't have a heater though, and her fish are doing fantastic, so I thought Casper would be ok. What do you think about the temp in his tank?


The temp is a bit low. By seeing the video, it's slowed him down a bit. I'd have it at least 76-82 at the most. I highly recommend an undergravel filter like hydor's 7 watt heater. http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-HEATER-...LPFE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333158921&sr=8-1 it should bring your tank up to at least 78, which will get him going. They should have a rounder looking heater like this one http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Betta...FZ4I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333159222&sr=8-1 if you can't find this particular one. Black gravel sounds prefect to use. Less scary or distracting


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

aurasoulful said:


> The temp is a bit low. By seeing the video, it's slowed him down a bit. I'd have it at least 76-82 at the most. I highly recommend an undergravel filter like hydor's 7 watt heater. http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-HEATER-...LPFE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333158921&sr=8-1 it should bring your tank up to at least 78, which will get him going. They should have a rounder looking heater like this one http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Betta...FZ4I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333159222&sr=8-1 if you can't find this particular one. Black gravel sounds prefect to use. Less scary or distracting


Yeah those are what I was talking about. I have one I'm just to chicken to experiment with it  My house is generally pretty warm as is (normally around 76-78)


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, well if your house it warm, maybe get a 5 gallon tank for him (or kritter keeper) and get a 50 watt submersible heater like from fluval or elite. Easier to heat and won't risk being too hot. Thanks for the pointer Ivan. I guess my house is cooler. My 2.5 gallon has a hydor heater and it's 78 degrees


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

*Update*

Okay, as soon as I got off here, I went to remove some water and unplug the pump. As soon as I looked in the tank I flipped out, I didnt see him in the tank. He somehow managed to bury himself under the rocks. I thought he was dead. He is still alive. I just decided to remove everything and put him back in the large mason jar. I have to work tomorrow so I am just going to take him with me and I will be able to add the salt and stress coat right away in the morning. I know transferring him in this state isn't too wise, but I can take him with me tomorrow and that will save me from wondering all day long if my poor guy made it through 8 hours in his condition. I put three bloodworms with him too, to see if he will eat them or not. Nothing yet. Also, I know what you guys are talking about with the little round heater pad. I think I saw it at Petco like you said, I will do some research on that later and go from there. Thanks guys. Will let you know more tomorrow.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I would recommend you keep him at home. moving him around will stress him and possibly kill him in his frail state.... just my opinion.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Please keep us posted


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I would recommend you keep him at home. moving him around will stress him and possibly kill him in his frail state.... just my opinion.


Okay, I will leave him home if it is best then. Thanks.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yay! I know it will put you more at ease, being able to see your fish at all times, but if it ends up bring bad for him, its going to make you sad thanks for taking my advice!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I thought that might happen. I've had diggers before, thats why I tend to shy away from anything they can "dig" under. You can mix some of those glass rocks in with the gravel though. They do add a nice contrast, just make sure any little hole is covered with gravel. 

It is best to keep him at home. But now that you have him in a jar give your tank a good once over. Just use some hot water and gently scrub the sides (dont want to scratch the plastic). There might have been something in there causing distress as well. Give everything a once over with hot water. It wont hurt.


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

aokashi said:


> yay! I know it will put you more at ease, being able to see your fish at all times, but if it ends up bring bad for him, its going to make you sad thanks for taking my advice!


Thats for sure, better safe then sorry. 

12:15am-est UPDATE
He seems to be doing better at the moment. I have him next to me on the table beside the bed, he seems to like that. Hasn't touched the blood worms though, but I did feed him a small bit this morning so Im not to worried about that right now. He has about 3 fins, being a crowntail, on the bottom set of fins that look like they may rip off, probably from burring himself under those glass rocks. Will they grow back? He isn't doing the thing where he puts his head in the rock, course they're not there, and floats vertically, or laying on his side anymore, but he is staying on the top of the water right now swimming around the jar. his breathing has slowed down quite a bit, compared to what you can see in the video. 

Tomorrows Buy List- Black Gravels, Stress Coat, Look into a Betta Heater, Aquarium Salt.
Do you guys think I need to get a ph tester and up and down? 
Also what kind of live plants can they have? I saw something the other day at walmart that you can grow live plants, but they came in different kinds. What do you guys use?


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Yeah I thought that might happen. I've had diggers before, thats why I tend to shy away from anything they can "dig" under. You can mix some of those glass rocks in with the gravel though. They do add a nice contrast, just make sure any little hole is covered with gravel.
> 
> It is best to keep him at home. But now that you have him in a jar give your tank a good once over. Just use some hot water and gently scrub the sides (dont want to scratch the plastic). There might have been something in there causing distress as well. Give everything a once over with hot water. It wont hurt.


Will do a good scrub down on everything tomorrow. Hopefully he'll be better. Seems a lot better already though to me.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Anubias are always good for low light situations  javafern and java most too, none of these need substrate.


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

A pH tester is nice to have on hand but generally betta's will acclimate themselves to the pH of their water (as long as its not like 8. something or under 6.5). Mine all pretty much hang around 7.6 
Also for the live plants you could do Amazon sword, you will have gravel for the root structure. I currently have 6 sprigs of those things in my tanks, along with scatterings of dwarf grass, duck weed, marimo moss balls and one one other plant horwort (I think thats how you spell it, I can't read my own writing). Get something marked "easy" to grow.
If you want to get really into it you could get Indian Almond Leaves off of ebay. It's a native leave from Thailand that you just put in the water. It helps promote health, helps heal your fish from most everything and colors them up a bit.


----------



## blueboy (Jul 17, 2011)

CasperandSunny said:


> Here is the link to the video of him, sorry it is a bit grainy, best I could do in a hurry to upload it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rWd...DvjVQa1PpcFNVL6AdTbG9NnRoFWMT_f0yGIQ4dY0IRw4=


 

Hi there, I saw your video and I'm no expert but you may be adding way too much oxygen to the tank with the bubbles coming up....regular fish need that in the water to oxygenate but not the betta fish...*shut that thing off and see if he improves....*


----------



## carotid (Mar 15, 2012)

*sick betta*

keep him in quiet dark area with no water movement, treat him with antibiotics and salt and hope, his prognosis is poor no matter what you do


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Hows he doing today? Any improvement?


----------



## carotid (Mar 15, 2012)

and buy bettas from aquabid thai bettas, they are the healthiest if you can afford


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

blueboy said:


> Hi there, I saw your video and I'm no expert but you may be adding way too much oxygen to the tank with the bubbles coming up....regular fish need that in the water to oxygenate but not the betta fish...*shut that thing off and see if he improves....*


I took it out that night, he is doing much better. Thanks.


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Hows he doing today? Any improvement?


He is doing much better now. Here is what I did. 
Washed his tank and everything going inside it really well with lots of HOT water. Bought the black gravels, added about a dozen of those glass rocks, but they are the red ones and don't reflect like the clear ones. I bought stuff for Stress Coat, something that conditions the water and balances the ph, aqua salt, I added the proper dosage for his tank size of each plus added the stuff to take out chlorine and ammonia. Made sure he was as warm as I could keep him without the heater so far. He has not buried himself, he doesn't do the diving thing and then roll over on the bottom, no side laying. His breathing is still a little hard to me, but it is nothing like it was. He hasn't been eating as much as the first two days I had him, but I guess hes just getting over what ever was wrong. I will let you know more soon. Thanks.


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

CasperandSunny said:


> He is doing much better now. Here is what I did.
> Washed his tank and everything going inside it really well with lots of HOT water. Bought the black gravels, added about a dozen of those glass rocks, but they are the red ones and don't reflect like the clear ones. I bought stuff for Stress Coat, something that conditions the water and balances the ph, aqua salt, I added the proper dosage for his tank size of each plus added the stuff to take out chlorine and ammonia. Made sure he was as warm as I could keep him without the heater so far. He has not buried himself, he doesn't do the diving thing and then roll over on the bottom, no side laying. His breathing is still a little hard to me, but it is nothing like it was. He hasn't been eating as much as the first two days I had him, but I guess hes just getting over what ever was wrong. I will let you know more soon. Thanks.


I renamed him Mario.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

awws good to hear!


----------



## blueboy (Jul 17, 2011)

That's good!


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad he's feeling better! Keep us posted


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Washed his tank and everything going inside it really well with lots of HOT water. Bought the black gravels, added about a dozen of those glass rocks, but they are the red ones and don't reflect like the clear ones. *I bought stuff for Stress Coat, something that conditions the water and balances the ph, aqua salt, I added the proper dosage for his tank size of each plus added the stuff to take out chlorine and ammonia*. Made sure he was as warm as I could keep him without the heater so far. He has not buried himself, he doesn't do the diving thing and then roll over on the bottom, no side laying. His breathing is still a little hard to me, but it is nothing like it was. He hasn't been eating as much as the first two days I had him, but I guess hes just getting over what ever was wrong. I will let you know more soon. Thanks.


All you really need is Stress Coat, it will help fins and such heal but it is also a water conditioner - it will remove chlorine and heavy metals. I'm not sure about ammonia. Also, you don't have to worry too much about the Ph, most bettas will adapt to whatever it is you have. The important thing is keeping it stable - either high or low and not letting it fluctuate. 

It's possible the bubbles were stressing him out or the goldfish may of caused an ammonia spike - -they are dirty little fish and a 1 gallon with a goldfish which is a cold water fish mixed with a betta who is a tropical fish may of been a bit much. 

If you are using AQ salt - do not use if for more then 20 or so days. It may cause internal damage.

2 water changes a week for water qualty. One 100% and one 50%.


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

Poor little buddy past away yesterday morning. I am not sure what it was that killed him. I don't think it was stress because he wasn't showing the stress lines that my moms betta fish show. I took him back to Pet Supply Plus and they let me get another one. This one seems to be very healthy. He swims great, eats and looks happy. This little guy just didn't look happy anymore in the days before he died. I was pretty upset about it still, he was such a pretty little guy. This one is in a separate tank, all by himself, seems to be happy. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm sorry he didn't make it </3


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ohh I'm sorry to hear that. I'm happy to hear you got a new one, though. As for the help its not a problem, its kinda what we're here for


----------



## CasperandSunny (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks. The new one is doing great, he seems very happy. I don't have a name yet. Kinda unsure right now. Any suggestions? Do you guys have any idea what I can do at night for the water temp? It stays and a nice 73/75 all day long, but at night it sometimes drops to 70, depending on the temp outside. Should I even worry about the difference?


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

You should definitely have a heater. You don't really want the temperature to get lower that 70. I'd try to keep it at 75-78.

Also, that video of Casper reminded me of exactly what my Fabio did when I first got him. Also a crown tail, he behaved in a very similar way. I found out that my water conditioner was the problem because my local water was more toxic than my water back home. It recommend getting Prime and using that. It saved Fabio's life.


----------

